# Help i.d bird trike



## eddy45 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Help i.d bird trike COLSON?*

I found a trike today I have no pic yet but there is a BIRD on the side of the metal 2 spring seat it looks like early 1930s  maybe need help with I D will post pics soon  More info HEAD BADGE SAYS BEST KOTAKARA CYCLE ???


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Not colson and pics*

 1 odd tiny trike


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 1, 2014)

Those are really neat torsion springs under the seat! Manufacturers used to put them on US-made trikes back in the late 1800s to early 1900s. I'm thinking this is a post war Japanese tricycle, but could be wrong.

Dave


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 1, 2014)

*mysterymobile*

Thanks dave its a weird one for example there is fiber like string or cloth mixed in with the tire and peddle materiale I found another name on it but i am still trying to read it it could be the key or not


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 1, 2014)

*ITS got a cousin*

in a photo forum from Malaysia and there pictures are terrible I can hardly see it           The name that I couldn't  read is on the neck above the badge drivers side it says 'SPECIAL'  THATS IT that's all it says oh well in the end its a very special  trike.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 1, 2014)

*and another*

there more out there than I thought this guy bought this in jonkers for 300RM whatever that means


----------

